

Snapchat Could Be Stripped Of “Tap-And-Hold For Video” Patent - andmarios
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/14/snapchat-patent/

======
darkstar999
What a joke. These software patents are getting out of control. They should be
limited to unique, meaningful algorithms.

------
gopher1
The patent system is truly broken.

